# BMWCCA Owner Loyalty Program



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Got confirmation from BMW CCA that the 'delivery date' signifying the start of the 60 day period you are allowed to mail in your rebate form begins when you take US delivery...not Euro delivery


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

DCC said:


> *Got confirmation from BMW CCA that the 'delivery date' signifying the start of the 60 day period you are allowed to mail in your rebate form begins when you take US delivery...not Euro delivery *


From my experience, you don't need to wait until the car is delivered to you in the US. I mailed my rebate form a week after I made my first payment and got the purchase contract (i.e. no odometer statement). I got my rebate check in about 7 weeks.  But of course YMMV.

ian


----------



## kfan (Dec 17, 2007)

where can i download the rebate form?

is there a website?

thanks.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

It's in the BMW CCA website: bmwcca.org

http://www.bmwcca.org/files/MembershipRewardsProgram_Form.pdf


----------



## stieri (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello together,

a bit off topic...

I am currently conducting an online survey about loyalty programs for my master thesis.
Would be great if you could participate:
www.meineumfrage.com/stier

It only takes 10-12 minutes and is 100 % anonymous.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Asteroid said:


> It's in the BMW CCA website: bmwcca.org
> 
> http://www.bmwcca.org/files/MembershipRewardsProgram_Form.pdf


Not Found

The requested URL /files/MembershipRewardsProgram_Form.pdf was not found on this server.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

There's a new form for 2008: http://stage.bmwcca.org/content/MembershipRewardsProgram_Form.pdf


----------

